# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Η παπαγαλινα μου!

## kostas karderines

σκεφτηκα να βαλω ενα βιντεακι απο την παπαγαλινα μου που την εχασα ξαφνικα πριν δυο χρονια.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πάρα πολύ γλυκιά 
όπου και να είναι να είναι καλά

----------


## Ariadni

Πανεμορφη η παπαγαλινα σας και το λατρευε το μπανακι της! Να ναι καλα εκει που ειναι και να τη σκεφτεστε παντα με χαμογελο..!

----------


## kostas karderines

Να είσαι καλά Αριάδνη, σ ευχαριστώ πολυ :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπω μια ομορφιά είναι .  :Embarrassment: 
Λάτρευε και το μπανάκι της και έχει και τόσο λαμπερά χρώματα .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kostas karderines

μαριε ευχαριστω πολυ!τον ειχα 4 χρονια και του προσφερα τα παντα! πολυ ομορφος παπαγαλος και πολυ ημερος αλλα ειχα προβλημα με τους γειτονες για την φωνη του!και δεν ειχαν αδικο!ξεσηκωνε ολη την γειτονια!ειχα κανονισει να τον δωρισω στο αττικο παρκο γιατι δεν μου πηγαινε να τον πουλησω αλλα δεν προλαβα!ηταν λαθος μου που αγορασα ενα πουλακι μονο και μονο για την ομορφια του χωρις να παρω πληροφοριες!!!
το αναφερω γιατι πρεπει να ψαχνομαστε πριν παρουμε εναν παπαγαλο η οτιδηποτε ζωακι γιατι αυτα την πληρωνουν στο τελος.....!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> πρεπει να ψαχνομαστε πριν παρουμε εναν παπαγαλο η οτιδηποτε ζωακι γιατι αυτα την πληρωνουν στο τελος.....!


Πάρα πολύ σωστά .  :Love0030:  :: 
Θεωρώ έζησε η μικρή σας ευτυχισμένη , φαίνεται από την γλώσσα του σώματος της αυτά τα λίγα λεπτά που είδαμε πως ήταν χαρούμενη . 
Αν δεν ήταν χαρούμενη δε θα πλατσούριζε έτσι . 
Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για απόκτηση κάποιου παπαγάλου ξανά , είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε βοήθεια και πληροφορία . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 
 Θα χαρούμε πολύ να σας έχουμε παπαγαλά χαχαχα.

----------


## xasimo

ααχου! Τι ειχες καλε και μας το εκρυβες? Πανεμορφο στην κυριολεξια! Λυπαμαι που το εχασες...

Το λαθος του να παρουμε κατι επειδη απλα ειναι ομορφο και χαριτωμενο, χωρις να αναλογιστουμε ευθυνες, το εχουμε κανει πολλοι Κωστα!
Καποιοι το καταλαβαινουμε εκ των υστερων...κατι ειναι και αυτο...γιατι την επομενη φορα ισως το σκεφτουμε καπως καλυτερα...
αναφερομαι και γω σε ολα τα ζωντανα...θελω απιστευτα πολλα χρονια να παρω σκυλο και δεν το παιρνω αποφαση γτ φοβαμαι πως δεν μπορω να ανταξελθω..με νυχια και με δοντια κρατιεμαι!

----------


## xasimo

> Πάρα πολύ σωστά . 
> Θεωρώ έζησε η μικρή σας ευτυχισμένη , φαίνεται από την γλώσσα του σώματος της αυτά τα λίγα λεπτά που είδαμε πως ήταν χαρούμενη . 
> Αν δεν ήταν χαρούμενη δε θα πλατσούριζε έτσι . 
> Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για απόκτηση κάποιου παπαγάλου ξανά , είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε βοήθεια και πληροφορία .
>  Θα χαρούμε πολύ να σας έχουμε παπαγαλά χαχαχα.


Και εχω και τον Μαριο να μου λεει να παρω παπαγαλο!! αχαχαχαχα!

----------


## kostas karderines

περαστικος ειμαι απο εδω,θα ξαναπαω απο κατω :Happy: !απο μικρος ημουν με τις καρδερινες,ειχα τρεις μαινες,δυο παπαγαλους αλλα ο μεγαλος μου ερωτας ειναι οι καρδερινες!εξαλλου ειστε πολλοι οι παπαγαλαδες!εγω λεω να δοκιμασεις εσυ με ενα ζευγαρακι καρδερινες(εγω δοκιμασα με παπαγαλους!) το οποιο θα σου προσφερω εγω! :winky: 
μια χαρη.....μιλα μου στον ενικο!

----------


## kostas karderines

> ααχου! Τι ειχες καλε και μας το εκρυβες? Πανεμορφο στην κυριολεξια! Λυπαμαι που το εχασες...
> 
> Το λαθος του να παρουμε κατι επειδη απλα ειναι ομορφο και χαριτωμενο, χωρις να αναλογιστουμε ευθυνες, το εχουμε κανει πολλοι Κωστα!
> Καποιοι το καταλαβαινουμε εκ των υστερων...κατι ειναι και αυτο...γιατι την επομενη φορα ισως το σκεφτουμε καπως καλυτερα...
> αναφερομαι και γω σε ολα τα ζωντανα...θελω απιστευτα πολλα χρονια να παρω σκυλο και δεν το παιρνω αποφαση γτ φοβαμαι πως δεν μπορω να ανταξελθω..με νυχια και με δοντια κρατιεμαι!


κατερινα παντα μου αρεσαν τα σκυλια αλλα εδω και δυο χρονια που εχω μια σκυλιτσα(σιχ τσου)μου εχει παρει τα μυαλα!!!μπορω να καθομαι και να σου λεω με τις ωρες γι αυτην.....!
αλλα εχει ευθηνες οπως ενα παιδι!ειναι παρεα και ψυχοθεραπεια......!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κώστα οι καρδερίνες είναι καταπληκτικά πουλάκια και κάθομαι ώρες με τον πατέρα μου στο μπαλκόνι και τις βλέπουμε που έρχονται στον κήπο . 
Αν παρατηρήσεις παρακολουθώ τα θέματα με τις καρδερίνες γιατί είναι ειλικρινά πανέμορφα και πανέξυπνα πουλιά , προσεγγίζουν τους παπαγάλους . 
Φοβάμαι όμως να το ψάξω παραπάνω γιατί με φοβίζει το κομμάτι ότι αν αγχωθούν με κάτι μπορεί να έχουν θέμα με κοκκίδια (μπορεί να έχω τρομοκρατηθεί άδικα δε ξέρω) . 

χαχαχαχαχα να μην είσαι περαστικός μόνο , να έρθεις και σε εμάς ! χαχαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

Κώστα αν σε ψήνει ο παππαγάλος μεσαίου/μεγάλου μεγέθους μια συμβουλή έχω μόνο....μην το καθυστερείς καθόλου τα χρόνια περνάνε.... (και αυτοί οι μαθουσάλες βγάζουν δεκαετίες πολλές)....
Κατερίνα τα σκυλιά είναι από τα πιο γλυκά πλάσματα που μπορεί κανένας να φέρει στο νού (μέχρι να γνωρίσει τους ζακό βέβαια και εκεί απομυθοποιούνται όλα) αλλά δένεσαι πολύ πολύ και πριν το καταλάβεις γερνάνε τα βλέπεις να βασανίζονται να ταλαιπωριούνται και σύντομα να πεθαίνουν...πολύ σκληρή πραγματικότητα  :sad:  ...

Η κονούρα σου ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

μπαααα....δεν με ξαναβλεπω με παπαγαλους!ολα τα πουλακια μαριε εχουν τα θεματα τους!εχεις ακομα χρονο μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη να το σκεφτεις!θα σε παρουμε με τις μεταγραφες του ιανουαριου!
κατερινα μην τον ακους,ελα σε μας, θα σου  δωσω εγω καρδερινες! :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

ωωω λέτε ? Θα το σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά και θα ξεκινήσω το διάβασμα και έχει ο Θεός . 

Κατερίνα μην ακούς , εδώ σταθερά παπαγάλους cockatiel   . χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas karderines

erithacus να σου πω την αληθεια την μεγαλυτερη στεναχωρια την περασα με μια μαινα πριν καμια δεκαετια που την ειχα αρκετα χρονια,μιλαγε πολυ,μεχρι και i love you μου φωναζε :Happy: !!!τις ειχα μαθει πολλες λεξεις!απιστευτη ομιλια αυτο το πουλι.......!

----------


## xasimo

Aχαχαχα πολυ καλο με τις μεταγραφες !!!!! κλαιω κλαιω! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 

Σ'ευχαριστω για την προσφορα Κωστα! Λες να ανταπεξελθω....? Τη ασπρη θελω  :Party0024:  :Jumping0011:  ::  πλακα κανω! 

Οσο για τα σκυλια οντως κρατιεμαι ομως!

Σκεφτομαι και την ευθυνη αλλα σκεφτομαι και πολυ και αυτο που ειπε ο erithacus....πως το αποχωριζεσαι μετα...εχω εμπειριες απο κοντινους και δεν το χω σε καλο...
εχω και καψουρα και με εναν συγκεκριμενο..οχι οτι ολα τα σκυλακια δεν τα αγαπαω...αλλα ειναι να μη φας κολλημα...

----------


## Esmi

Ήταν πάρα πάρα πολύ όμορφη η παπαγαλινα σου και πολύ γλυκιά!!
Σίγουρα θα σου χάρισε πολλές όμορφες στιγμές η γλυκιά αυτή φατσουλα... 
Ας είναι καλά εκει που είναι!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Aχαχαχα πολυ καλο με τις μεταγραφες !!!!! κλαιω κλαιω!
> 
> Σ'ευχαριστω για την προσφορα Κωστα! Λες να ανταπεξελθω....? Τη ασπρη θελω  πλακα κανω! 
> 
> Οσο για τα σκυλια οντως κρατιεμαι ομως!
> 
> Σκεφτομαι και την ευθυνη αλλα σκεφτομαι και πολυ και αυτο που ειπε ο erithacus....πως το αποχωριζεσαι μετα...εχω εμπειριες απο κοντινους και δεν το χω σε καλο...
> εχω και καψουρα και με εναν συγκεκριμενο..οχι οτι ολα τα σκυλακια δεν τα αγαπαω...αλλα ειναι να μη φας κολλημα...


Φυσικά και θα ανταπεξελθεις!έτσι είναι με τα σκυλιά όπως τα λέτε αλλά θα σου χαρίσει πολλές όμορφες στιγμές! Και γω το σκέφτομαι από τώρα για εκείνη την στιγμή αλλά με αυτο το σκεπτικό δεν θα κάναμε ποτέ τίποτα!
Κατερίνα διαλέξεις...λευκή καρδερίνα ή ζακο που θα σου κάνει δώρο ο Μάριος???? :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## erithacus

> erithacus να σου πω την αληθεια την μεγαλυτερη στεναχωρια την περασα με μια μαινα πριν καμια δεκαετια που την ειχα αρκετα χρονια,μιλαγε πολυ,μεχρι και i love you μου φωναζε!!!τις ειχα μαθει πολλες λεξεις!απιστευτη ομιλια αυτο το πουλι.......!


Καταλαβαίνω τη στενοχώρια αυτή πολύ πολύ καλά....και μετά ο χρόνος περνά και θυμάσαι τα καλά και τα ωραία αλλά θυμάσαι και οτι την έχασες και πώς την έχασες και πού και πότε....γγγκκκκρρρρρρ

Αλλά για να παινέψω και το σπίτι μ....Οι ζακό δε συγκρίνονται στην ομιλία με κάνενα άλλο πτηνό.... μακαρίτης, δεν είχε αριθμό λέξεων το λεξιλόγιό του... και ο μικρός που έχω τώρα δείχνει εξίσου το ίδιο...και επειδή είναι δύο, μιλάνε για το ίδιο θέμα μεταξύ τους!χαχαχαχαχαχα...ο ένας ρωτάει ο άλλος απαντάει....

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Κατερίνα διαλέξεις...λευκή καρδερίνα ή ζακο που θα σου κάνει δώρο ο Μάριος????


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  μα εγώ δεν έχω Ζάκο , έχω κοκατιλ . χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas karderines

Σίγουρα οι ζακο είναι οι τοπ στην ομιλια!για Μάινα μίλαγε παρά πολύ!δυστυχώς αρρώστησε την ετρεχα σε κάποιους υποτίθεται πτηνιατρους αλλά αυτοι όπως αποδείχθηκε ήταν μόνο για να κόβουν ουρές σε σκυλιά!!!!όταν βρήκα τον κατάλληλο ήταν αργά....!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξέρω ότι έχεις κοκατιλ,αλλά για να έρθει ή Κατερίνα σ εσάς θα πρέπει να της πάρεις εναν ζακο,τι έτσι θα την βγαλεις? ::

----------


## xasimo

> Ξέρω ότι έχεις κοκατιλ,αλλά για να έρθει ή Κατερίνα σ εσάς θα πρέπει να της πάρεις εναν ζακο,τι έτσι θα την βγαλεις?


αχαχα! Σωστα! Οσο για την καρδερινα σου ευχομαι Κωστα να βγαλεις τοσες λευκες που να σου περισσεψει μια και για μενα!

----------


## kostas karderines

Για να δουμε,μακάρι!εάν θελήσεις πάντως Κατερίνα να ασχοληθεις ποτέ με καρδερίνες θα μου πεις!

----------


## xasimo

Κωστα περα απο την πλακα τωρα...το εχω καταλαβει οτι εισαι πολυ μεγαλη ψυχη...
Αν ολα πανε καλα με τα καναρινακια μου να ξερεις πως θα το σκεφτω σοβαρα με τις καρδερινες  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Είναι ωραία εμπειρια και εάν το αποφασισεις κάποια στιγμή να ξέρεις ότι θα υπάρχει παντα ένα ζευγαρακι για σένα να ξεκινήσεις!και τα καναρινάκια σου φυσικά μια χαρά ειναι!

----------

